# Tv Out - Fernsehbildgröße einstellen



## BadMeetsEvil (13. September 2003)

hallo


ich habe heute meinen pc an den fernseher angeschlossen, es klappt auch alle, d.h. farbbild usw.

allerdings weiss ich nicht wie ich die größe des fernsehbildes einstellen kann, es ist immer größer als der fernseher und so muss ich immer scrollen wenn ich einen anderen teil sehen will. da ich vorhabe mir so filme auf dem fernseher anzuschauen is das natürlich sehr ungünstig schließlich sehe ich immer nur einen teil des videoausschnittes.


danke im voraus 
mfg


----------



## Kemosabi (15. September 2003)

Mhn....also erstmal würde mich interessieren, ob du das ganze mit Nview einstellst, oder ein anderes Tool benutzt. 

Mit nview habe ich immer die Option "Standard (nview deaktiviert" verwedet, dann musste man zwar auf dem Fernsehr die Maus bewegen, da sich der monitor abgeschaltet hat, aber die Bildgröße war 1:1 . Wenn du die einstellung benutzt, würde ich es einmal mit "Klonen" versuchen. 
Weiterhin kannst du auch unter Nview -> Geräteeinstellungen -> Bildschirmanpassung deinen Bildschirm anpassen 

Wenn das alles nichts bringt, versuch die Auflösung auf 1024&768 oder niedriger zu stellen und dann nochmal auf den Fernsehr übertragen.


----------



## DaPelz (15. September 2003)

Ich benutze zum Filme-auf-TV-schauen auch Nview im "Klonen"-Modus.
Ausserdem schalte ich die Funktion "Vollbildschirm->Aktivieren" unter "Overlay-Farbsteuerung" wobei sich der film ja dann nach dem starten automatisch auf dem TV vergrößert. Mir ist jedoch nicht bekannt dass es auf dem TV größer ist und man "scrollen" muss.
Vielleicht konnte ich ja etwas helfen.

DaPelz


----------



## Klang (17. September 2003)

Mich würde noch mehr interessieren wie du ein Farbbild hinbekommst? Welche Einstellungen benutzt du? Ich habe schon soviel ausprobiert aber mein Bild bleibt s/w...


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. September 2003)

Also die Fernseherauflösung entspricht 768x576 Pixel -> deshalb auf 800x600 schalten. Allerdings ist das bei den heutigen Grafikkarten nicht mehr nötig weil die in der Regel ein Video-Overlay benutzen. Das heisst wenn man ein Video startet wird nur das Video im Vollbildmodus angezeigt ohne dir irgendwelchen Windowskram mitzuliefern. Schau mal nach ob du irgendwo Overlayeinstellungen findest. (Nvidia: Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Eigenschaften -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert --- und dann in irgendeinem Karteireiter das Detonatormenu durchgucken und Overlay aktivieren) bei Ati weiss ichs nicht genau. 

Das mit dem Schwarz-Weiss Bild hat unmittelbar mit dem S-Video Out der meisten Grafikkarten zu tun. Wenn kein Svideo-In am Fernseher ist und der Scart-Anschluss nicht S-Video geschaltet ist, siehts schlecht aus.  Da muss man dann je nach Fernseher die Pins am Scartstecker irgendwie umkabeln usw... Also keine Ahnung.

Link zum Thema:
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme127/article442122.html 

2b


----------

